# Ebike battery fires.



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Be careful where you charge and store your batteries. E-Bike Battery Blamed for Sparking 4-Alarm Bronx Building Fire


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Do you guys do the bag of sand trick? Plastic bag of sand laid on top of the charging model airplane battery to smother it if it starts over charging or breaking down during the charge.

But yeah, owners need to monitor the charging process. Not leave charging batteries unattended regardless of their chemical make up or charging speed.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

ZX11 said:


> But yeah, owners need to monitor the charging process. Not leave charging batteries unattended regardless of their chemical make up or charging speed.


Although sensible, that sounds like a completely unrealistic expectation. Anyone remember GeoManGear?









Lithium-Ion Batteries Used with Bicycle Lights Recalled by GeoManGear Due to Fire Hazard


Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled batteries. The company is notifying all known consumers. Consumers who have purchased the recalled batteries from GeoManGear and have not been contacted should visit www.MagicshineBatteryRecall.com to register to receive a free replacement...




www.cpsc.gov





edit: this fiasco caused me to buy a battery charging bag (like for RC car batteries). I used it for a few years and have fallen out of the habit...


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

ZX11 said:


> Do you guys do the bag of sand trick? Plastic bag of sand laid on top of the charging model airplane battery to smother it if it starts over charging or breaking down during the charge.
> 
> But yeah, owners need to monitor the charging process. Not leave charging batteries unattended regardless of their chemical make up or charging speed.


I just blindly trust the manufacture to give me safe products. Ebikes, electric car, electric scooter, phones, laptops, helmet lights, gopros, portable speakers, power tools, etc. Way too much in my home to take extra precautions during charging.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> Be careful where you charge and store your batteries. E-Bike Battery Blamed for Sparking 4-Alarm Bronx Building Fire


Likely of the cheap Chinese variety, but I guess I don't even know if these things even required to be UL certified?

I only charge the battery when I'm home, and awake, and I put the charger on a timer, so it cuts off the power after whatever preset time I decide on.

My bigger concern is the damn thing bursting into flames while I'm riding, especially if I'm on an "unauthorized" trail.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

RBoardman said:


> I just blindly trust the manufacture to give me safe products. Ebikes, electric car, electric scooter, phones, laptops, helmet lights, gopros, portable speakers, power tools, etc. Way too much in my home to take extra precautions during charging.


Could you imagine taking extra precautions for every single battery in your house? Sand bags everywhere. It’d look like D-day Normandy.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Cheap insurance right here.









Extra large Lipo Battery Explosion Proof Multifunction Safety Bag 64x25x25CM


Only US$28.99, buy best Extra large Lipo Battery Explosion-Proof Multifunction Safety Bag 64x25x25CM sale online store at wholesale price.




usa.banggood.com


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

This is why God invented lawyers.
=sParty


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

The RC world already learned about LIPOs, LIPO fires and cheap batteries.
The rest of the world will catch up eventually.

Stop buying that cheap **** from china with no QC in place.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> This is why God invented lawyers.
> =sParty


Even the best aren't going to help going after no name Chinese company.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks like a delivery outfit had a fleet of them charging up for the following day.

Charging banks of these batteries is lot more complicated that just stringing together some extension cords....expect new fire/electrical codes for the new e-economy.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I trust my Yamaha/Giant system but the elcheapo . . . you get what you pay for


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

Like others have said, probably a cheap Chinese bike. My Orbea Rise uses the same battery cells as a Tesla, so I feel pretty safe charging it.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

If you avoid AliExpress and stick with at least Amazon or higher it will probably be fine. I've had two Hailong II batteries, $329 and $479, charged them a total of maybe 300 items, zero issues. Yes, the AC adapter connected to the wiring and plug can get pretty hot...for maybe an hour then it calms down and is just warm for the rest of the charge, shuts off by itself. I've forgotten to unplug for several days after charging, nothing bad happened. The bottom line is that you don't buy a 10+Ah battery for $100, you simply don't. You pay at least $300 and you'll most likely be just fine. That doesn't mean the battery will automatically last 600 charges, but it will be safe for charging.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

This is no different from cheap biking lights, or any other cheap Chinese crap powered by batteries, for that matter. All this crap has been causing fires for a decade+. It’s not unique to e-bikes, despite the attempt to pile on and cash in on the sensationalism.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

richj8990 said:


> If you avoid AliExpress and stick with at least Amazon or higher it will probably be fine. I've had two Hailong II batteries, $329 and $479, charged them a total of maybe 300 items, zero issues. Yes, the AC adapter connected to the wiring and plug can get pretty hot...for maybe an hour then it calms down and is just warm for the rest of the charge, shuts off by itself. I've forgotten to unplug for several days after charging, nothing bad happened. The bottom line is that you don't buy a 10+Ah battery for $100, you simply don't. You pay at least $300 and you'll most likely be just fine. That doesn't mean the battery will automatically last 600 charges, but it will be safe for charging.


There is so much cheap Chinese knock-off stuff on Amazon these days.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think all high discharge batteries have a higher potential to short. GM has a recall on the Bolt batteries. GM went as far as telling their customers not to park in enclosed areas. How many Teslas caught fire? iPhones and Samsung phones that catch fire. Vape pens that blow up in peoples mouths. I had an Ericsson phone battery short in my pocket.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

richj8990 said:


> If you avoid AliExpress and stick with at least Amazon or higher it will probably be fine. I've had two Hailong II batteries, $329 and $479, charged them a total of maybe 300 items, zero issues. Yes, the AC adapter connected to the wiring and plug can get pretty hot...for maybe an hour then it calms down and is just warm for the rest of the charge, shuts off by itself. I've forgotten to unplug for several days after charging, nothing bad happened. The bottom line is that you don't buy a 10+Ah battery for $100, you simply don't. You pay at least $300 and you'll most likely be just fine. That doesn't mean the battery will automatically last 600 charges, but it will be safe for charging.


LOL Amazon has let itself become an American version of Aliexpress.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> This is no different from cheap biking lights, or any other cheap Chinese crap powered by batteries, for that matter. All this crap has been causing fires for a decade+. It’s not unique to e-bikes, despite the attempt to pile on and cash in on the sensationalism.


Who said it was?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Talking about Amazon. Here they just leave boxes, packages in front of the door. Many must get stolen.
What happens? Before christmas i was seeing at least a truck a day and also white vans that are
probably just delivering the same way.
I am 64 we used to sign but now nothing??


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

33red said:


> Talking about Amazon. Here they just left boxes, packages in front of the door. Many must get stolen.
> What happens? Before christmas i was seeing at least a truck a day and also white vans that are
> probably just delivering the same way.
> I am 64 we used to sign but now nothing??


How is Amazon supposed to get a signature for every package when most people aren't home? I'm 55 and signatures where never mandatory for UPS, Fedex or USPS, only if shipper requested it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

33red said:


> Talking about Amazon. Here they just leave boxes, packages in front of the door. Many must get stolen.
> What happens? Before christmas i was seeing at least a truck a day and also white vans that are
> probably just delivering the same way.
> I am 64 we used to sign but now nothing??


Thank god they stopped requiring signatures. I'm never home to sign for packages. It totally bugs me when someone ships a parcel with signature required because it means there's a strong chance I'll have to drive my ass downtown to pick it up in person.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

So i can ride behind their van and fill my van, kool


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

33red said:


> So i can ride behind their van and fill my van, kool


So shut down the entire system so only retired people get their packages.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

Reminds me of those cheapo hoverboards spontaneously combusting a few years ago


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

33red said:


> So i can ride behind their van and fill my van, kool


you do you...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

mlx john said:


> you do you...


My question is, if i do not receive my package, i wait, i call they say it was delivered
do i get a refund? a new delivery?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

33red said:


> My question is, if i do not receive my package, i wait, i call they say it was delivered
> do i get a refund? a new delivery?











Here's what to do if your package gets stolen — and how to prevent it from happening


In the event that your package gets stolen, there are a few steps you can take to try and retrieve it, receive a refund, or file an insurance claim.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Nat said:


> Here's what to do if your package gets stolen — and how to prevent it from happening
> 
> 
> In the event that your package gets stolen, there are a few steps you can take to try and retrieve it, receive a refund, or file an insurance claim.
> ...


This is fun..,


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

33red said:


> My question is, if i do not receive my package, i wait, i call they say it was delivered
> do i get a refund? a new delivery?


This is not relevant to Mtbr forums. I’m sure there are thousands of articles on the World Wide Web of this you can look up.


----------



## DEOOKOP (2 mo ago)

I've been researching batteries recently and found out about unit pack power they have the unitpackpower US site and the unitpackpower EU site. I live in the US now, but I need to go to France next week, which website do you recommend me to buy from? How do you feel about their batteries?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

DEOOKOP said:


> I've been researching batteries recently and found out about unit pack power they have the unitpackpower US site and the unitpackpower EU site. I live in the US now, but I need to go to France next week, which website do you recommend me to buy from? How do you feel about their batteries?


They pay you for this horribly written, obvious spam posts?


----------

